# الرجاء الدخول للمجانين فقط



## انريكي (15 أبريل 2011)

الموضوع باين من عنوانه.. 
هذا موضوع خاص بالمجانين بس 
يعني اللي يحس حالة فيه شوية جنون يدخل 





























ودي اسألكم سؤال ...! 
ليش دخلتوا ..؟ 
انتم مجانين ...؟! 
اكيد ولو عاقلين.. ما كان دخلتوا..صح؟ 
طيب ... عارفين ايش الموضوع .. 

انزلوا وراي 

انزلوا





اقول 









انزلوا















دوختكم؟؟؟ 











تعبتوا 





خلاص رح اقولكم 






ايش الموضوع 


بصرااااحة 

الموضوع وما فيه 


اني حبيت اعرف كم مجنون عندنا في المنتدى ... 

عشان ناوي افتح عيادة نفسية ... لمعالجة المجانين 

وكل من سجل عندنا صار لهم موعد وعن قريب

:new6::new6::new6:

منقول
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (15 أبريل 2011)

علي فكرة انا دخلت علشان أمسي علشان أنت وحشتني
ههههههههههههههههه
هتبدأ العد ولا إيه 
موضوع جميل أنريكي


----------



## الملكة العراقية (15 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههههههه
طيب موعد الحجز امتى يا انريكي هع
مرسي ليك​


----------



## انريكي (15 أبريل 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> علي فكرة انا دخلت علشان أمسي علشان أنت وحشتني
> ههههههههههههههههه
> هتبدأ العد ولا إيه
> موضوع جميل أنريكي


اول مجنون هههههههههههههه

وانت كمان وحشني يا باشا الله ينور عليك يا امعلم


----------



## انريكي (15 أبريل 2011)

ثاني





الملكة العراقية قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> طيب موعد الحجز امتى يا انريكي هع
> مرسي ليك​


ثاني مجونة 

اممممممممممم

الخميس الي قبل العيد ههههههههههههه

نورتي يا ملكة


----------



## كرستينا كركر (15 أبريل 2011)

*يانهار ابيض كده برضه تكشف حقيقتى للمنتدى كله عموما بقى من فضلك قولى امتى ميعاد الكشف بتاعى يادكتور*


----------



## انريكي (15 أبريل 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> *يانهار ابيض كده برضه تكشف حقيقتى للمنتدى كله عموما بقى من فضلك قولى امتى ميعاد الكشف بتاعى يادكتور*


الخميس الي قبل العيد يا بنتي

طبعا انتي ثالث مجنونه 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههه الموضوع ده شوفته قبل كده يا انريكي

انا داخله اقولك ربنا يشفيكم وخصوصا انت هههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أبريل 2011)

اممممممممم مكرر 
شكرا ياريس ​


----------



## انريكي (16 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه الموضوع ده شوفته قبل كده يا انريكي
> 
> انا داخله اقولك ربنا يشفيكم وخصوصا انت هههههههههههههه


iههههههههههههه

انتي الي مجنونة يا مجنونة انتي ههههههههههههههههه

نورتي يا غالية


----------



## شميران (16 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههه بسيطة ياأنريكي 
بس بالنسبة للشامبو عادي ادا شربنا مع العصير؟؟؟ 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## Bent Christ (16 أبريل 2011)

*احجزلى يا ريكوووووووووووووووو
بس ياريت قبل العيد​*


----------



## tamav maria (16 أبريل 2011)

علي العموم بيقولوا 
المجانين في نعيم
خلينا نعيش في نعيم احسن
بس المقلب هايخلص منك يااتريكي


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أبريل 2011)

*ههههههههههه
والحجز عندك بكام؟
ميرسى يا باشا
*​


----------



## انريكي (17 أبريل 2011)

شميران قال:


> هههههههههه بسيطة ياأنريكي
> بس بالنسبة للشامبو عادي ادا شربنا مع العصير؟؟؟
> ههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههه

ايه يا بنتي هو فية ايه 

وعلى الطريقة العراقية وبسطين وشنو يعني هههههههههه

نورتي يا بت بلدي


----------



## انريكي (17 أبريل 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> *احجزلى يا ريكوووووووووووووووو
> بس ياريت قبل العيد​*


هههههههههههههه

ايه المجنونة ديه

ماشي انتي اول مجنونة عندي اوووووووووو قصدي اول مريض عندي هههههههههههه

نورتي


----------



## انريكي (17 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> علي العموم بيقولوا
> المجانين في نعيم
> خلينا نعيش في نعيم احسن
> بس المقلب هايخلص منك يااتريكي


احلى شيئ ان اعيش مجنون

ع الاقل مش عندي هموم

واتعيشي وتاخذي غيرها يا عدوتي ههههههههههههههه

بجد نورتي


----------



## انريكي (17 أبريل 2011)

Hero_M.G قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> والحجز عندك بكام؟
> ميرسى يا باشا
> *​


اممممممممممممم

199 جنيه + مصاريف الشحن هههههههههههههه

نورتي يا هيرو


----------



## هالة الحب (18 أبريل 2011)

اطمن هاتكسب كتير لأن ما فى حد عاقل


----------



## انريكي (18 أبريل 2011)

هالة الحب قال:


> اطمن هاتكسب كتير لأن ما فى حد عاقل


ههههههههههههههه

لا انا واثق من هل شيئ

نورتي


----------



## روماني عماد (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*الدخول للمجانين فقط*

الدخول للمجانين فقط

الدخول للمجانين فقط

الموضوع باين من عنوانه..

هذا موضوع خاص بالمجانين بس
يعني اللي يحس انه عنده شوية جنون يدخل





أول شيء
قول بامانة انك تسجل اسمك بالرد .. ا ذا قريت الموضووووع..

قووووول بأمانة اسجله...




قول مرة ثانية..

صدقني هاسجله ..

خليك وافي مع نفسك وسجل اسمك؟
لأنك حلفت...

اوكي.. ؟


عايز اسألك سؤال ...!

ليه دخلت ..؟


انت مجنون ...؟!

اكيد ولو عاقل .. ما كانت دخلت..صح؟ طيب ... أنت عارف ايه الموضوع ..


انزل وشوف...
















انزل














علي فكره .......











انزل ...














دوختك ؟؟؟



















تعبت؟؟؟


















خلاص مطرة اقولك












ايه الموضوع





بصرااااحة

الموضوع وما فيه




اني حبيت اعرف كم مجنون عندنا في المنتدى ...


خلي بالك انت حلفت انك تذكر اسمك..

لحظه خليني أشغل الأله الحاسبه...

من له الشرف يكون أول مجنون...

بدون زعل.................
يلا نشوف


----------



## نغم (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: الدخول للمجانين فقط*

اناااااااااااااااااا طبعا

ههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: الدخول للمجانين فقط*

*تصدقى يا نغم انا شوفتك دخلتى و فضلت ماسكا نفسى ماسكا نفسى و بعدين قررت مسبكيش تتجننى لوحدك قولت المشاركه حلوه ههههههههههههههههههههه*
* عايز إسمى يا رومانى..ههههههههههههههه*
* للأسف إنت بتسئل مجانين..و حلفان المجانين (ده لو حلفو اصلن) ميوئخذش عليه ههههههههههههههههههه ده بعدك*
*بس منغير ما تزعل  إسمى :حبو اعدائكم*
*هههههههههههههههههههه حلوه دى و لو محبتهمش هيبقا فى كلام تانى..*


----------



## staregypt (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: الدخول للمجانين فقط*

:smil8::smil8:
:big64:
:01964E~163:
:t37:
:110105~127:
نعيش وناخد غيرها
عادى​


----------



## fight the devil (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: الدخول للمجانين فقط*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا دخلت بس مش مجنون, دانا طبيب نفساني وقلت يمكن حد عايز مساعده

هههههههههه

او يمكن انا مجنون.....مش عارف .....انا خارج من هنا احسنلي


شكرا عالموضوع الجميل


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*تم الدمج للتكرار *


----------



## ابنة الرب المحب (21 ديسمبر 2011)

انا ماني مجنونة انا دخلت لاني صيدلانية  بفتح صيدلية ضمن العيادة منشان المجانين حرام بركي ضيعوا الطريق لبين ما يوصلوا للصيدلية


----------



## تـ+ـونى (22 ديسمبر 2011)

انا دخلت علشان اخد منك الزباين
ههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (22 ديسمبر 2011)

*معاك انا اهو الى الامام الى الامام
من انتم من انتم
*​


----------



## SAVIORS.SON (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*عايز أسجل إسمى بس بسرعة انا مستعجل عندى اذاعة خطبة عظيمة لازم اقولها و عايز اولع روما بحالها*

*هههههههههههههه شكرا يا رومانى و ارجو تسجيل اسمى معاكم و نفتح قسم لمجانين المنتدى.*


----------

